# Nephrurus Amyae Care Sheet



## Kurto (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey All,

Looking for a detailed Nephrurus amyae care sheet that wasn't written on the other side of the planet.

cheers,
Kurt.


----------



## jimbo (Nov 13, 2008)

The best one you will be able to get your hands on is probably out of the Reptiles Australia magazine - volume 2 issue 3.


----------



## Kurto (Nov 13, 2008)

thanks jimbo.


----------



## Thyla (May 15, 2011)

Any chance anyone has this article? I tried to purchase it from from an online journal seller (reptilesinc) and they said they don't have it anymore. I also asked them where I could find it, she said she has spoken to her colleges and they don't know either. 

If no one has it, does anyone know how to get Robert Porter's contact details? Please pm me if you do.

Thanks


----------



## dozerman (May 15, 2011)

Do you have Robs book on geckoes? Great book, great price.


----------

